# Acheter son ibook dans un magasin ou sur AppleStore ?



## Kley (15 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, je le lis d'ailleurs depuis une semaine, étant très intéressée par l'achat d'un Ibook G4 12" 800 (ce serait mon premier mac ce qui ferait de moi une switcheuse si j'ai bien compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Or, je voudrais prendre un Ibook avec un disque dur de 60 Go. Chez Fnac, ils proposent la configuration minimum, à savoir avec un DD de 30 Go, ce qui ne m'arrange pas trop. Est-il possible de configurer son Ibook comme on veut chez un revendeur de ce type ou faut-il obligatoirement passer par AppleStore pour pouvoir bénéficier des options qu'ils proposent ?

Ca m'arrangerait de l'acheter à la FNAC du coin, mais comme je le veux avec 60 Go de place, suis-je obligée de passer par AppleStore ?


----------



## Floleb7 (15 Janvier 2004)

Kley a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, je le lis d'ailleurs depuis une semaine, étant très intéressée par l'achat d'un Ibook G4 12" 800 (ce serait mon premier mac ce qui ferait de moi une switcheuse si j'ai bien compris
> 
> ...



l'interet de l'apple store c'est de pouvoir configurer facilement
en + si tu es etudiante tu beneficie de 6% 

niveau délai en 7 à 10j tu reçois le tt

est ce que la fnac permet de modifier la config des iBook ?
je sais que l'on peut rajouter de la ram pour XX  mais pour les DD no idea


----------



## Soba (15 Janvier 2004)

Normalement non. Il n'y a que l'applestore qui te permettent de configurer ta commande.
Sinon pr le prix tu pourras bénéficier de 6% de réduc si tu es étudiante sur l'applestore ... tandis que pr avoir 6% à la fnac il faut etre adhérent et ce que tu achètes doit dépasser 1500.
Si la VPC ne t'effraie pas, je ne pense qu'une commande sur l'applestore ne pose aucun problèmes.


----------



## Kley (15 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la VPC ne me fait pas peur (j'achète plus sur Internet que dans les magasins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais je voulais profiter de la carte adhérent de ma mère (elle ne s'en sert même pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). S'il faut payer plus de 1500  pour en bénéficier, bon, je laisse tomber la Fnac, ne me reste plus qu'à harceler mon père pour qu'il me prête sa CB... vu que je ne peux pas dépenser plus de 450  en une fois avec la mienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la réduc étudiante, je ne suis plus étudiante (si j'avais su  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait payer une sorte d'abonnement pour profiter du tarif étudiant... info ou intox ?


----------



## _m_apman (15 Janvier 2004)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> tandis que pr avoir 6% à la fnac il faut etre adhérent et ce que tu achètes doit dépasser 1500.


Depuis quand faut-il depasser les 1500 d'achat pour bénéficer des 6% à la FNAC ?
A ma connaissance, la seule condition est de prendre la carte pour 3 ans (soit 24)


----------



## Floleb7 (15 Janvier 2004)

non les 6% il faut juste avoir une carte etudiante

c'est pour l'adc student qu'il faut payer pour avoir 20% de reduc


----------



## bertouille (15 Janvier 2004)

je confirme : il n'y a pas de limite de prix pour bénéficier des 6% à la Fnac.


----------



## Nathalex (15 Janvier 2004)

les 1500 euros de la fnac sont juste le seuil qui permet d'avoir une journée de réduction de 6%.
Ce qui fait que si on achète un truc à 1500 euros, on gagne une journée qui vient remplacer celle que l'on vient d'utiliser...

Sinon, les revendeurs agréées doivent permettre de configurer la machine. J'aurais tendance à leur accorder ma préférence mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les délais....


----------



## Soba (15 Janvier 2004)

bertouille a dit:
			
		

> je confirme : il n'y a pas de limite de prix pour bénéficier des 6% à la Fnac.



Ah bon ? On m'aurait menti ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, ben autant pr moi ... sinon pour profiter de 20% de réduc sur l'applestore il faut s'inscrire à l'adc étudiant pr 99. Toutes les infos  ici 
voilà ..


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2004)

Dans beaucoup d'entreprises, on peut par le Comité d'entreprise, acheter des bons d'achat FNAC avec une réduction de 10%.
Par contre cette réduction n'est en principe pas cumulable avec les 6% de la carte adhérent.

Donc je dirais que l'APpleStore c'est impeccable pour une configuration personnalisée (par exemple intégrer le bluetooth, chose qui n'est plus possible après coup), ou si on est étudiant.

Les magasins sont OK pour obtenir des réductions sur des configs standarts.


----------



## Floleb7 (15 Janvier 2004)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? On m'aurait menti ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



99$ donc ~ 79 

c'est le seul endroit sur apple où l'on est gagnant face aux ricains


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (15 Janvier 2004)

L'argument c'est ta localisation par rapport à des vrais revendeurs Apple ( je fait dans l'allusion subtile non ?).  Tu as un contact humain, tu as un meilleur service, tu fait surtout bosser des passionnés qui seront là pour t'aider à l'avenir ( nous aussi mais c'est pas pareil..), et enfin tu payes le même prix (les 6% ca se négocie).

Je ne bosse pas du tout dans ce secteur d'activité, mais c'est mon choix ;-)

Sinon, je m'étonne que les modos ne te l'ai pas déjà dit, mais si tu achètes par l'apple store, SVP fait le en cliquant sur le lien de ton site préféré (MacGeneration par exemple), et une commission sera versé au site .....


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

A la FNAC digitale (metro Odéon), tu peux faire des machines BTO

(dans le bureau au fond à gauche) mais tu perds les 6%. Par contre ils veulent bien accorder les remises education...


----------



## Kley (15 Janvier 2004)

> SVP fait le en cliquant sur le lien de ton site préféré (MacGeneration par exemple), et une commission sera versé au site .....


Comme je vais probablement passer par l'Apple, j'essaierai d'y penser


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Janvier 2004)

C'est mieux a la Fnac, tu prends la machine en stock  et tu as 6% de remise. Sur apple store il peuvent te faire patienter plusieurs semaines et tu paies d'avance; sans les 6% de remise...


----------



## Lordwizard (16 Janvier 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Sur apple store il peuvent te faire patienter plusieurs semaines et tu paies d'avance; sans les 6% de remise...



Qu'est-ce que tu racontes ??!! Le retard n'est pas systématique ni pour tous le monde et enfin tu es débité que le jour de l'envoi !!!


----------



## Biroman (17 Janvier 2004)

Euh... ptite question svp

Peut-on prolonger la garantie a la fnac plusieurs mois apres l'achat de l'appareil ?
J'ai achete en juillet dernier un ibook G3 9OO, et l'ecran, depuis quelques temps se met à avoir des variations inopinées de luminosité.
J'ai un peu peur, étant donné tout ce que l'on entend sur les écrans des ibooks de cette génération.
Bon j'ai un an de garantie, jusqu'en juillet 2004 donc, mais j'aimerais etre sur de pouvoir la prolonger si je le souhaite.
Merci


----------



## chagregel (17 Janvier 2004)

La garantie FNAC ne peux pas etre prise apres l'achat de ton ordi.
En revenche, tu peux prendre l'apple care dans la premiere année


----------



## cblinkMG (17 Janvier 2004)

Salut !

La garantie FNAC s'applique dans n'importe quel magasin FNAC de France, et ce quelque soit la FNAC où on a acheté le produit ???

Merci !




@+


----------



## chagregel (18 Janvier 2004)

A 99,9 % Oui mais ca tu peux leur demander sur fnac.com


----------



## cinto (18 Janvier 2004)

personne ne le mentionne mais, en cas de panne au déballage et autre mauvaise surprise, dans le cas d'un achat à la FNAC, tu as 15 jours pour faire un échange standard sans t'embarquer dans les méandres des SAV.

Vu les problèmes de qualité des machines ces derniers temps, c 'est un détail qui compte.


----------

